

The feeling you get when you say a word a lot of times, and it seems weird - DoctorPeter
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamais_vu

======
mmastrac
You're thinking of <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantic_satiation>.

